# Eagle Lake Ontario ice fishing {pics part II}



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

Back on Eagle, we caught some walleye












Our fish fry {we kept a few of the better fish}











Me fighting a laker on 4lb test












Thank god my buddy got him out of the hole after a 20 minute fight












Here she is












Myself and Brian waiting to get off the ice after the snowmobiles got stuck












After a long day on the ice, time to relax



























. Lo the angler. He riseth in the morning and upsetteth the whole household. Mighty are his preparations. He goeth forth with great hope in his heart and when the day is far spent, he returneth, smelling of strong drink, and the truth is not in him.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome, I loved those pictures. I wished I could come up with the money to do something like that. Just awesome, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post and pictures fonzie. Thank you.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

This is as close to ice fishing as I have been in two decades and I have enjoyed it very much. Thanks for the pictures. I did sharpen my grampa's Swedish Auger, a couple of Saturdays ago, cut my finger and blead all over. I am an easy track. I will do this next winter for sure. Cheers.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Mighty fine, sir, mighty fine.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice laker for 4# test. We use 20# test.

If the heater moter on my truck wasn't out, I would be fishing for 3 days this weekend. Burbot and lakers are hot right now.


----------

